# Big up for reptiles-ink



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Just a quick post to say cheers to reptiles-ink for the light guard, its well made well priced and very quick arriving too! cheers dude nice1! 
anyone wanting light guards buy from this guy there top notch! :no1:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks :notworthy:


----------

